# Bike Woman Camp Keltern am See



## *Miss Geschick* (15. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

ist jemand von Euch bei dem Camp dieses Jahr evtl dabei?
Ich überlege mich da anzumelden, aber irgendwie will ich auch nicht allein hin und runter fahren.
Bin aus dem Stuttgarter Raum und hätte in dem Zeitraum eh Urlaub


----------



## crossy-pietro (19. Juli 2015)

Hi. 
Ich überlege meine Frau dort hin outzusourcen Dann wäre das schon eine Begleiterin. Stuttgart liegt an der Route. 

Was ich nicht gefunden habe: gehen die Übernachtungskosten separat? Also 298€ Camp und Übernachtung zusätzlich? Schon, oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (19. Juli 2015)

Outsourcen? 
Na das ist auch mal ne Formulierung. 

Preis ist nur für das Camp ohne Übernachtung.


----------



## crossy-pietro (20. Juli 2015)

Jaaa... is aber liebevoll gemeint

Okay, Danke Dir für die Bestätigung...
...aber in Kaltern sollte es ja genug Möglichkeiten für ein Zimmer geben.
Wenn's was wird, bleiben wir in Kontakt

Btw.: Schönes Avatar - war ich letzten Sommer auch, allerdings bei 10 Grad und Nieselregen


----------

